# People might intentionally try to give someone this disorder?



## Facet (Oct 2, 2011)

People intentionalky force others to deperaonalize throughout history.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

the fuck


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Facet said:


> People intentionalky force others to deperaonalize throughout history.


what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Facet (Oct 2, 2011)

People throughout history try to cayse people to split off from their bodies and become less of a present person. Like in bullying.


----------



## Facet (Oct 2, 2011)

Im not a troll just unconventional.


----------



## Facet (Oct 2, 2011)

Dont appreciate the attacks. Not cool.


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

Did someone try to intentionally give you this disorder?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Facet said:


> Dont appreciate the attacks. Not cool.


Sorry if I sounded rude, its just that this topic is really irrelevant.


----------

